# Communication Styles



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

> Noble Score: 2
> 
> Socratic Score: 4
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty accurate.

What will you get?

As always with my temperament inquiries please list both your Enneagram type (tritype if known) and your Myers-Briggs Type.

Now please discuss:happy:

EDIT: wow...forgot to list my types lmao
MBT: INTP, fairly ambiverted.
Ennea: 3w2 5w4 8w7.


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

Noble - 2
Socratic -4
Reflective -2

Yeah, you could say I'm Socrates. Mr. "I am a gnat upon the horse ass of society". No biggie. XD


----------



## Fantastic_Lies (Dec 9, 2011)

Your Noble Score is 4
Your Socratic Score is 4
Your Reflective Score is 3

If your Noble and Socratic scores are close to each other but far from your Reflective score, you are a Magistrate. The Magistrate combines the Noble and Socratic styles, direct and analytical, "a committed communicator who believes that the honest exchange of opinions and information and the analysis of details are the primary reasons for communicating."

MBTI: INTP (Very close to INTJ)
Enneagram: 7w6

Quite accurate.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Noble: 5

Socratic: 3

Reflective: 2


MBTI: INTP, often testing as INFP.

Enneagram: 9w1 - 5w4 - 2w3

The description of the magistrate fits me well. "a committed communicator who believes that the honest exchange of opinions and information and the analysis of details are the primary reasons for communicating."


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

*Noble:* 2
*Socratic:* 4
*Reflective:* 3

ENTJ, 3w2
I suppose that makes me Socratic/ Candidate?


----------



## Ce Jeu (Dec 26, 2011)

Hmm, I'm a little confused. 

My score is:

*Your Noble Score is 8

Your Socratic Score is 6

Your Reflective Score is 8

*If your Noble and Reflective scores are close to each other but far from your Socratic score, you are a Senator. The Senator chooses (according to situation) between Noble and Reflective styles, "the most clever of all communicators, the Senator views communication as a strategy for success or survival." 

It says: If all 3 of your scores are very close to each other, you might not be aware of how you communicate. Retake the test, concentrating on what you actually do instead of what you think you should do.

I think my scores are close enough to each other. I wonder where to exactly draw a line, though.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Your Noble Score is 4

Your Socratic Score is 2

Your Reflective Score is 3

I don't know what this means.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Ce Jeu said:


> Hmm, I'm a little confused.
> 
> My score is:
> 
> ...


I wasn't entirely sure either. Since two of mine were the exact same I just counted those two.



Dashing said:


> I don't know what this means.


Just choose the communication style you think you are based on reading the descriptions of each and by going off of your test scores.


----------



## grizzlyy (Jul 20, 2011)

ENTP 6w5 3w2 9w1

Noble - 4
Socratic - 2
Reflective - 1

Apparently I am Noble, but I think Magistrate fits my actual communicative style more.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Your Noble Score is 5

Your Socratic Score is 2

Your Reflective Score is 4

ENFP 7w8


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Noble 6
Socratic 3
reflective 2

ENTJ 8w9


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Noble 4
Socratic 2
Reflective 2

1w9 ENTJ


----------



## Judas (Aug 11, 2010)

Noble 4
Socratic 5
Reflective 2

ENTP , not really sure of enneatype


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

ENTJ 3w4

Noble - 5
Socratic -5
Reflective -2

If your noble and socratic scores are close to each other but far from your reflective score, you are a magistrate. The magistrate combines the noble and socratic styles, direct and analytical, "a committed communicator who believes that the honest exchange of opinions and information and the analysis of details are the primary reasons for communicating."


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Your Noble Score is 1

Your Socratic Score is 5

Your Reflective Score is 4


If your Socratic and Reflective scores are close to each other but far from your Noble score, you are a Candidate. The Candidate combines the Reflective and Socratic styles, analytical and polite, "a pleasant, patient, and talkative communicator who believes that any problem can be solved by talking about it long enough."

--i can definitely agree with this for the most part, but some of the questions left only an "either/or" answer, instead of a middle ground that would allow for a more exact answer... as in "are you soft-spoken"--well, if the situation allows for it then yes, but i can easily go in the opposite direction--more like, i'll do what's needed when i believe it's needed... although, (and lol, this response is proof that the test is mostly accurate) i'd rather find a solution since i always believe there is one--even if it's only the "best solution" and not the perfect one.

INFJ

6-1-4, although my 5&9 are just as high as the three mentioned from taking the excel test... more info. needed .


----------



## M1R4G3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Noble: 4
Socratic: 4
Reflective: 2

If your Noble and Socratic scores are close to each other but far from your Reflective score, you are a Magistrate. The Magistrate combines the Noble and Socratic styles, direct and analytical, "a committed communicator who believes that the honest exchange of opinions and information and the analysis of details are the primary reasons for communicating."

MBTI: INTP
Enneagram: 5w6, 8w9, 3w2

Pretty much hit the nail on the head.


----------



## TyTy (Dec 3, 2011)

Your Noble score is 3

Your Socratic score is 1

Your Reflective score is 4

I think this makes me a Senator?

If your Noble and Reflective scores are close to each other but far from your Socratic score, you are a Senator. The Senator chooses (according to situation) between Noble and Reflective styles, "the most clever of all communicators, the Senator views communication as a strategy for success or survival.

I am an INFP

Enneagram Scores: 2w1, 5w6, & 9w1 (but I have also recently tested as 5w6, 2w1 & 9w1....so I'm not sure)


----------



## RachelAn (Jun 26, 2011)

Your Noble Score is 4
Your Socratic Score is 2
Your Reflective Score is 1

MBTI: INTJ
Enneagram: 5w6 3w4 1w2


----------



## bloozie (Nov 11, 2010)

ENTP 7w8

Your Noble Score is 6
Your Socratic Score is 3
Your Reflective Score is 1

If your Noble score is higher than the other two, you are a Noble. The Noble is direct, straightforward, "tell-it-like-it-is, shoot-them-between-the-eyes type of communicator who typically says what other people only think." Uses communication to convey truth.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

Noble: 6

Socratic: 6

Reflective: 3

ENTP 7w8 8w7 3w2


----------

